# Mudguard mounting points - Cannondale



## 180turbo (Nov 27, 2017)

Hello,

I wonder if anyone knows, and can give me information on the front mudguard mounting points on a Cannondale Quick Disc 1.

I'm getting a it confused with this because the front fork is carbon, and from initially looking it seems like there are no mounting points.

but on further investigation it seems like there are 2 hex head screws on the inside of the fork towars the bottom. Are these the mounts for mudguard spokes?

Also at the top of the fork, at the rear, facing the rider, is what looks like a screw thread into the fork itself. I'm guessing that this is another mount point for holding up a mudguard?

Many thanks for any help on this.
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

180turbo said:


> there are 2 hex head screws on the inside of the fork towars the bottom. Are these the mounts for mudguard spokes?
> 
> Also at the top of the fork, at the rear, facing the rider, is what looks like a screw thread into the fork itself. I'm guessing that this is another mount point for holding up a mudguard?l



I'm not familiar w/ the Quick Disc 1, but my wife has a 2017 CAADX 105 Disc and the mudguard mounting points on her bike's carbon fork are exactly as you describe, so you are almost certainly correct. It's probably the exact same fork.


----------



## 180turbo (Nov 27, 2017)

Since the above post and some in depth information gathering i've managed to find a set of mudguards that fit.

The SKS Bluemels Road set fits quite good to be honest.

Its a bit of a faff having to remove the front wheel a few times to get to the eyelets inside the fork but manageable.

The only minor problem i had was determining what size bolt fits the top of the fork.

All bolts supplied with the SKS set where M5, which do not fit. Even Canondale said it was M5, not sure why. Anyway, the fit was M6 x 10mm in length. The hole does not go all the way through the fork so you can't just fit any nut and bolt.


----------



## tony_mm (Apr 5, 2016)

I have on my BMC RM02 the same mounts in the inside of the fork and use the SKS 35mm fenders. You just have to bend the poles.


----------

